# suggestion for filetrip



## alex_0706 (May 1, 2011)

hello

well you can get a lot of junk/ memory using single uploads files on filetrip like 100 .sav files from 1 person posted in multiple downloads (100 downloads)
i hate this because it takes 10 pages to load it with a regular speed (i don't use the option 1-10000 files every page this makes my browser slower)
and it's not 100% virus free
sometimes very often you get a virus from a file 
i think the virus free precentage of filetrip is like : 99,9999999%
i haven't got any virus 
but it is sometimes a mistake whit the uploading that there is a virus in that file

and a warn system for something like this is usefull

to warn people who are doing things like this

greetings alex_0706


----------



## Wabsta (May 1, 2011)

You're saying that filetrip is full of viruses, but that you havent had any virus yet.
Aaand, that 99% of the files has a virus, but that you didn't get one yet..

I think you are overreacting.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 1, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> You're saying that filetrip is full of viruses, but that you havent had any virus yet.
> Aaand, that 99% of the files has a virus, but that you didn't get one yet..
> 
> I think you are overreacting.


re read and you see that 99% is virus free which leads to that around 1% or less is virus infected.


----------



## chyyran (May 1, 2011)

Your overreacting, and wouldn't it be more effective to have filetrip virus scan the files before uploading?


----------



## alex_0706 (May 1, 2011)

no it's virus free (nooooooooooooooo viruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus)
virus free
virus precentage of what i think
0,0000001% virus 
this is maby 1-10 files you can get one if youre unlucy


----------



## chyyran (May 1, 2011)

And the chance of people downloading those 1-10 files?


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

You can flag files, and if people are uploading stuff they shouldn't they get banned.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 1, 2011)

i don't know 
and the presentage of downlodaing those 1-10 files

i think 100000000 people on the site every month (could be more)
100000000000000 files (don't knowthe precice number of files)

i think the precentage of downloading one of those files is 0,000000000001% or even more/less


----------

